# Crazy Oto Cat?



## Darth Erin

I just put 2 oto cats in my tank last night to add to my "cleaning crew". I thought they were supposed to be fairly shy fish, but I've seen different in the past 24 hours. They are both doing laps around the tank. Almost in unison, they go up and down and back and forth against the glass just zipping along. The 5 x-ray tetras just sit there and watch the show. It is quite entertaining, but I was wondering if this is normal behavior. The tank is fully cycled and has live plants in it. I bought some Hikari algae wafers just in case. I put half of one in the tank last night, but the corys got to it first. Are they just getting used to their new home? Are they starving and just frantically swimming around or are they just being frisky? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## djrichie

They are getting accustom to ther new home,because you were watching them I would say had the lights on when you put them in..... the brite lights until they get custom to tank, they will swim around looking for a safe spot. That is why it suggested to turn the lights off when adding Otto's to min. the stress/ However, they are like any fish a min. school number should be maintained, odd numbers are better than 2 of any fish. I can't remember what your tank size is so I would either add one more or 3 more. The bio load that they put on a tank is very small so even it it's a ten gallon tank this will be fine. Enjoy the new fish, they are fun to watch gliding around the tank.


----------



## gookaluda

Give them a good place to hide. They do act crazy especially during the first few days of a new habitat, or when food is introduced into the tank.


----------



## Darth Erin

I did leave the light off the first night I got them. Truth be told, I don't have the light on that often. I usually turn in on about 6 or 7 at night and have it on for about 3 to 4 hours. Is that too much or not enough? I also have this mountain decoration in the tank that has a cave in it. There's an entrance and an exit, but it's a good place to take cover. I don't know if the cats have discovered it yet. It's a 10 gallon tank and right now I have the 2 oto cats, 3 peppered corys, 4 white clouds, and 5 x-ray tetras. Would it be wise to add another cat with this many fish?


----------



## djrichie

we talking a very very very little addition of bio load on the tank.

as far as the lights go if you don't have lives plants than that is plenty of time on the lights... if you have live palnts 10 hours is the popular amount.... but if you have it buy a window or something were its getting an additional light source you OK as will.... the best way is look at your plants and see if they look healthy and are growing.


----------



## Darth Erin

I do have live plants-umbrellas and ribbon plants. For the most part, they look good. I have one leaf on one of the ribbons that's yellowing. I give them API Plant Zone once a week and the tank is nearby a window, but not directly in front of it. How do I go about trimming that one bad leaf without damaging the rest of the plant? I don't think it will just easily pull out. Thanks again for all your advice. I'm learning a lot.


----------



## djrichie

Prunning your plants is simple just use a pair of scissors and clip the dead yellowing leaves or any excess growth. If I remember right, you have a 10 gal with the standard 18 watt Flores. bulb, that would giving you a 1.8 wpg which is plenty of light for most low to mid-high light requirement plants..... You may want to increase you lighting to 10 hours a day.... you can pick up a cheap timer at any hardware store to turn off and on you light.


----------

